# powermac G4 et AHT



## ggkameleon (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis... J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un powermac G4 AGP Sawtooth ou Gigabit ethernet 400MHz (d'origine). 

Voilà j'ai les 2CD d'installation d'origine gris, la notice etc... Mais il n'y à pas de CD d'Apple Harware Test !? 

J'ai  donc récupéré un CD sur support "Apple" pour Powermac G4, puis encore  d'autres versions 1.1, 1.2.2, 1.2.4,1.2.5 et 1.2.6 mais aucunes ne  fonctionne, toujours le message "c'est ordinateur n'est pas gérés par  Apple Harware Test" !!! 
Alors comme système j'ai installé Mac Os9. Je ne sais pas si ça viens de ça ?
Ou alors, que mon powermac G4 est livré sans CD d'Apple Harware Test ! Et je ne peux pas en faire ?
Si quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ? Merci...


----------



## iMacounet (14 Mars 2011)

Cet ordinateur n'est pas supporté par l'AHT.


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2011)

D'après MacTracker il y a (certainement en fonction des modèles) l'AHT 1.2, 1.2.1, 1.2.2, 1.2.3, 1.2.4, 1.2.5, 1.2.6, 1.2.7
Et la MaJ du firmware : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1126?viewlocale=fr_FR

Perso, j'ai certains modèles qui supportent l'AHT que j'ai téléchargés. Mais je n'ai jamais réussi à booter sur les Cd


----------



## ggkameleon (15 Mars 2011)

Ok Merci... 
Mais comment fait-on si, on pense avoir un soucis soit de carte mère, ram, DD ? 
Avec l'Apple Harware Test j'aurai pu "tester" mon powermac G4 correctement !!?


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas. 
C'était juste par curiosité
Mais tu peux toujours essayer de trouver tous les AHT que je citais, les graver sur Cd et tester le boot.


----------



## ggkameleon (21 Mars 2011)

Ok merci...


----------



## ggkameleon (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai récupéré tous les cd AHT, mais aucun ne fonctionne sur mon powermac G4 Agp Sawtooth.
En faite à ça date de sortis il n'y avait pas de AHT donc aucun ne peuvent fonctionner dessus !!!
Donc pas possible de faire ces test ! J'aurai aimé savoir si à toutes hasard il n'y aurai pas une application qui pourrai tester ma carte mère ? et autres... Merci.


----------

